# iTunes can't make a back up of any iDevices



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

So i recently noticed that the last backed up device in iTunes is from october of last year. So when i tried to back up ipad and iphone i got multiple errors.
They range from:
iTunes could not back up the iPad because an unknown error occurred *(17240)*
iTunes could not back up the iPhone because an unknown error occurred *(24107)*
iTunes " " *(8165)* I've been getting this error predominantly 
iTunes " " *(0x00010c4f)*

i'm running itunes 10.5.0.142
I've already reset the sync history and i've tried right clicking the device and there is no backup option
all of my devices are jailbroken. This hasn't caused an backup error before

Here is a list of my devices that are encountering problems
*iPhone 2G (iOS 3.1.2)
iPhone 3GS (iOS 4.2.1)
iPhone 4 (iOS 5.0.1)
iPad 1 (iOS 4.2.1)*


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

please any ideas will help


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Try a new computer or reinstall itunes


----------

